# Dutzende Menschen vs Dutzende von Menschen



## Ovidius

Hallo,

Gibt es Unterschied zwischen Dutzende Menschen und Dutzende von Menschen? Welches ist mehr gebräuchlich?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## cuore romano

Moin!
Ich sehe keinen Unterschied, benutze aber eher Dutzende von ...


----------



## bearded

Hallo
Soviel ich weiß, ist Folgendes idiomatisch:
''ein Dutzend Menschen'' (ohne von)
''Dutzende von Menschen'' (was cuore auch bevorzugt).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Dutzende/Hunderte/Tausende/Millionen/Milliarden Menschen_
vs.
_Dutzende/Hunderte/Tausende/Millionen/Milliarden__ von ​Menschen_

Ich halte den Verzicht auf _von_ für besseren Stil. _von + Dativ_ erinnert mich ein bisschen an den "Genitiversatz" _von + Dativ_, obwohl es sich hier natürlich nicht um einen solchen handelt. (Oder vielleicht verbirgt sich gar in der Mengenangabe _Dutzende Menschen_ ein genitivus partitivus, der sich bloß gut tarnt: _ein Dutzend gute[r] Freunde._)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Schimmelreiter said:


> _Dutzende/Hunderte/Tausende/Millionen/Milliarden Menschen_
> vs.
> _Dutzende/Hunderte/Tausende/Millionen/Milliarden__ von ​Menschen_
> 
> Ich halte den Verzicht auf _von_ für besseren Stil. _von + Dativ_ erinnert mich ein bisschen an den "Genitiversatz" _von + Dativ_, obwohl es sich hier natürlich nicht um einen solchen handelt. (Oder vielleicht verbirgt sich gar in der Mengenangabe _Dutzende Menschen_ ein genitivus partitivus, der sich bloß gut tarnt: _ein Dutzend gute[r] Freunde._)



Also wenn man das quantifizierte Substantiv noch durch ein Adjektiv näher bestimmt, dann entfällt in gutem Deutsch das "von" eigentlich so gut wie automatisch... aber das Wörtchen "von" parasitiert ja bekanntlich auch dort, wo es gar nicht notwendig ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Also wenn man das quantifizierte Substantiv noch durch ein Adjektiv näher bestimmt, dann entfällt in gutem Deutsch das "von" eigentlich so gut wie automatisch... aber das Wörtchen "von" parasitiert ja bekanntlich auch dort, wo es gar nicht notwendig ist.


Mit attributivem Adjektiv hat man meiner Meinung nach drei Möglichkeiten:

(1) _Max hat Dutzende gute Freunde.
_(2) _Peter hat Dutzende guter Freunde._ 
(3) _Paul hat Dutzende von guten Freunden._

Ich glaube, ich muss meine Aussage, es sei besserer Stil, kein _von_ zu verwenden, zurücknehmen. Wenn ich mir die Sätze 1 bis 3 ansehe, habe ich das Gefühl, Paul habe mehr gute Freunde als Max und Peter.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Für mich ist (3) einfach die unökonomischste Variante, rein sprachlich gesehen.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich halte den Verzicht auf _von_ für besseren Stil. _von + Dativ_ erinnert mich ein bisschen an den "Genitiversatz" _von + Dativ_, *obwohl es sich hier natürlich nicht um einen solchen handelt*.


Wieso denn nicht? _Ein Dutzend Menschen_ ist doch Genitiv (_ein Dutzend groß*er* Menschen_).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> _Ein Dutzend Menschen_ ist doch Genitiv (_ein Dutzend groß*er* Menschen_)


Lt. DWB sind _ein dutzend guter freunde_ und _ein dutzend gute freunde_ zulässig, man kann sich's offenbar aussuchen, ob man _Menschen_ als Genitiv oder Nominativ begreift ​_​(ein __Dutzend_ _großer_ _Menschen/ein_ _Dutzend_ _große_ _Menschen)._


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Lt. DWB sind _ein dutzend guter freunde_ und _ein dutzend gute freunde_ zulässig, man kann sich's offenbar aussuchen, ob man _Menschen_ als Genitiv oder Nominativ begreift ​_​(ein __Dutzend_ _großer_ _Menschen/ein_ _Dutzend_ _große_ _Menschen)._


Ja eben, darum verstehe ich nicht, warum du sagst "obwohl es sich hier natürlich nicht um einen solchen [Ersatzdativ] handelt". Ein _Dutzend von Menschen_ ist doch ganz offensichtlich eine äquivalente Umformung der Genitiv-Interpretation, die übrigens für mich immer noch die natürlichere ist._ Ein Dutzend groß*e* Menschen_ halte ich zwar nicht für falsch, es kommt mir aber doch schwer über die Lippen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bitte um Nachsicht, ich bin erst später draufgekommen, dass die Genitivinterpretation naheliegt. Wie sagt Hans Wolfgang? _​Sieh, das Gute liegt so nah._


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Mit attributivem Adjektiv hat man meiner Meinung nach drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> (1) _Max hat Dutzende gute Freunde.
> _(2) _Peter hat Dutzende guter Freunde._
> (3) _Paul hat Dutzende von guten Freunden._
> 
> Ich glaube, ich muss meine Aussage, es sei besserer Stil, kein _von_ zu verwenden, zurücknehmen. Wenn ich mir die Sätze 1 bis 3 ansehe, habe ich das Gefühl, Paul habe mehr gute Freunde als Max und Peter.



Ich selbst verwende (1) kaum, (2) in gepflegter Schriftsprache, (3) im Mündlichen.


----------



## bearded

> Schimmelreiter
> 'Ein Dutzend gute Menschen'
> Man kann's sich aussuchen, ob _Menschen_ Nominativ oder Genitiv ist


Du hast dann in #11 Deine Meinung geändert und der Genitiv-Interpretation zugestimmt, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.
Ich möchte aber gerne - von Dir und anderen Deutschen - eine Antwort darauf bekommen, welcher Ausdruck unter den folgenden richtig ist:
1. mit Dutzenden guten Menschen (also gleicher casus)
2. mit Dutzenden guter Menschen (Genitiv)
3. mit Dutzenden gute Menschen (Partitivus?)
4. mit Dutzenden von guten Menschen (mit 'von') - klingt zu kompliziert und unidiomatisch.
Wenn nur Nr.2 richtig ist, dann ist die Genitiv-Interpretation ohne weiteres bestätigt. Vorausdank.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> 1. mit Dutzenden guten Menschen (also gleicher casus)
> 2. mit Dutzenden guter Menschen (Genitiv)
> 3. mit Dutzenden gute Menschen (Partitivus?)
> 4. mit Dutzenden von guten Menschen (mit 'von')


Letzteres (#4) klingt in meinen Ohren dabei auch gar nicht kompliziert.
#1 ist eine Apposition, die mit dem bezugswort in Kasus-Kongruenz steht.
#2 ist der Genitivus Partitivus


----------



## bearded

> Gernot Back
> #1 ist eine Apposition, die mit dem Bezugswort in Kasus-Kongruenz steht


Meine Vorstellung einer Apposition: ich traf jenen Mann, *den guten Schreiner ;*  ich komme aus Bologna, *meiner Heimatstadt, *zurück.
Ist *guten Menschen* bei _mit Dutzenden guten Menschen _auch wirklich so ein Fall ?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

So weit ich weiß, wird eine Apposition im Deutschen von zwei Kommata umschlossen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Wie verhält es sich bei anderen Maßangaben? _drei Dutzend Menschen/zwei Kilogramm Weintrauben_?

Bei genitivus partitivus ist alles klar: _zwei Kilogramm (roter) Weintrauben.

_Und in _zwei Kilogramm (rote) Weintrauben _sind die Weintrauben Apposition? Ist das Gemessene also Apposition des Maßes?


----------



## Gernot Back

Angelo di fuoco said:


> So weit ich weiß, wird eine Apposition im Deutschen von zwei Kommata umschlossen.


Nicht so die partitive Apposition.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wie verhält es sich bei anderen Maßangaben? _drei Dutzend Menschen/zwei Kilogramm Weintrauben_?
> 
> Bei genitivus partitivus ist alles klar: _zwei Kilogramm (roter) Weintrauben.
> 
> _Und in _zwei Kilogramm (rote) Weintrauben _sind die Weintrauben Apposition? Ist das Gemessene also Apposition des Maßes?


Ich denke schon:
_Er kaufte zwei Kilogramm rot*e* Weintrauben_ (Apposition = Akkusativ)
_Er kaufte zwei Kilogramm rot*er* Weintrauben _(partitiver Genitiv)

_Er ging mit zwei Kilogramm rot*en* Weintrauben heim _(Apposition = Dativ)
_Er ging mit zwei Kilogramm rot*er* Weintrauben heim _(partitiver Genitiv)

Es scheint man habe die Wahl zwischen zwei Deklinationsparadigmen: partitiver Genitiv oder Apposition.
_


_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Danke. Ich hatte mir das noch nie bewusst gemacht.


----------



## bearded

Die Existenz der 'partitiven Apposition' war mir bislang unbekannt.  Ich bedanke mich.


----------



## bearded

Ich habe in einer deutschen Zeitung gelesen:..._entgegen den Meinungen dutzender Menschen…_
Wie ist 'dutzender' zu interpretieren? Name oder Adjektiv? Der Endung nach (-er) sieht es wie ein Adjektiv aus…
Muss es dementsprechend klein geschrieben werden?
Es gibt zwar schon andere Threads zu diesem Thema, aber eine befriedigende Antwort auf diese Frage habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum _d/Dutzender_ nicht auch im Genitiv sowohl als Zahladjektiv, als auch als Nomen interpretiert werden können sollte.


----------



## bearded

Ist es für Nomen nicht ungewöhnlich? Freunder Hände..?


----------



## Gernot Back

Amtliche Regelung said:
			
		

> _Der Fall war angesichts Dutzender/dutzender von Augenzeugen klar._


 canoonet - Amtliche Regelung: Substantivierungen
... könnte ich mir sogar sowohl in Groß- wie auch in Kleinschreibung auch *ohne *_von_ vorstellen. 

_Der Fall war angesichts Dutzender/dutzender Augenzeugen klar._​
Dann wäre allerdings unklar, ob es sich um eine partitive Apposition oder einen partitiven Genitiv handelt. Im Allgemeinen weicht man aber, wenn ein Genitiv Plural nicht eindeutig als solcher zu erkennen ist auf den Dativ Pural aus, der aber im Falle von _Augenzeugen_ auch wieder identisch mit dem Genitiv Plural ist.

Vielleicht ist deshalb die obige Variante mit _von_ doch die beste.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe noch einen Punkt:

Ich sehe (neben dem Stil) noch einen Unterschied:

Dutzende Menschen (neutral je nach Kontext, emotionaler und wertschätzender als "dutzende von Menschen")
Dutzende von Menschen (neutral oder leicht abwertend, je nach Kontext. Die Menschen werden als Menge bzw. Teilmenge gesehen, mehr technisch als emotional.)

Habe nur ich dieses Gefühl oder ist es allgemeiner?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe noch einen Punkt:
> 
> Ich sehe (neben dem Stil) noch einen Unterschied:
> 
> Dutzende Menschen (neutral je nach Kontext, emotionaler und wertschätzender als "dutzende von Menschen")
> Dutzende von Menschen (neutral oder leicht abwertend, je nach Kontext. Die Menschen werden als Menge bzw. Teilmenge gesehen, mehr technisch als emotional.)
> 
> Habe nur ich dieses Gefühl oder ist es allgemeiner?


Ich teile das Gefühl nicht. Ob jetzt Genitivus Partitivus oder „Ersatzgenitiv“, das ist „gehopst wie gesprungen“. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das allgemein so gesehen wird oder ob es neben dir noch andere Leute gibt, die einen Unterschied sehen. Es ist wie so oft eine Frage des Sprachgefühls.


bearded said:


> Muss es dementsprechend klein geschrieben werden?


Das hat Gernot schon beantwortet; ich möchte nur anmerken, dass ich die Kleinschreibung bevorzugen würde. Es gibt schon so viel Großschreibung in der dt. Rechtschreibung … Man kann ›dutzende‹ ja einfach als Zahl interpretieren


bearded said:


> ..._entgegen den Meinungen dutzender Menschen…_


… wie „entgegen den Meinungen von drei Menschen“ (oder vielleicht „dreier Menschen“), „… von 36 Menschen“ ( = drei Dutzend) etc. (Es ist ein wenig ungewöhnlich, dass ›Meinung‹ hier im Plural steht. Es hört sich so an, als ob hier dutzende Menschen jeweils eine andere Meinung hätten … oder als ob jeder mehrere Meinungen hätte … wie ist denn der Kontext? Müsste es nicht besser „entgegen der Meinung von dutzenden Menschen“ heißen?)


----------

